# New Tire Pics



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Well i got my Zillas today and put them on and my first impression is i LOVE them. the ride is great even at slow speeds, i would say they ride better than my mudlites but they seem to dig a little more. there is a big difference in height which is what i was looking so I'm very happy so far.

i think i should have went wides in the front to but to late


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!! Change that sig now & get to riding! :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

28's or 30's? Looks real good, that might be my next tire too!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good. Time to Eat!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Mudforce-I believe they're 30s.

Looks great man! I had a set of 27s on my SRA and was very pleased with them. Great all terrain tires and they are a pretty good mud tire.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea there 30's. its supposed to snow a little here Thursday night and Friday morning so i may be able to try them out in the white stuff


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks real good, lets see some action shots!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good tires i liked mine but i know I was glad I went with wides up front those skinny will dig


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Good!! I remember when I got my first set of Zilla's in September 08. I was very surprised with them. My first race was a week later....they were all I had at the time. I took First place in the High Lifter Hunter Series race they had with Zilla's on LOL! No matter what folks say....they are a Great all around tire which favors the mud side of the all around. The only other tire I have seen in its class that is good is the GBC Gators. I have had two sets so far....when I buy another set of tire for all around...they will be Zilla's AGAIN! I love them. I keep seeing on HL where some of the guys down them...I will line then up with Outlaw Radials anytime!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I still have Zilla envy.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

They look pretty sweet...i've had my zillas for 3 weeks...love them...!!! MUDDIE49


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i got to actually trail ride them today i like them even more. they do good in mud and trail ride very good


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## Doughboy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

What is the biggest size of silverbacks i can go once i put on 2" of lift?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Not to thread hi-jack, but with 2" of lift and my springs on the highest notch i fit 30s with no rubbing.


Great looking Brute again 08GreenBrute. Us NC guys need to get together soon.


----------

